# Which toolrest?



## henton49er (3 Jan 2013)

I have a Woodfast M410 lathe. This has a 20" swing over the bed, so I can make reasonably large bowls and platters. I use a series of the Sorby modular toolrests (long, short and inside bowl rests, each with a 1" stem. However, the banjo is very bulky and does not allow the toolrests to get close to the piece being turned at the largest diameters and I need a toolrest with a good overhang.

I thought I had found one on an auction site (a Myford 6" toolrest which was supposed to have a 1" stem). Unfortunately, the stem turned out to be 25mm, not 1" (25.4mm) and this makes all the difference to the stability of the toolrest. Anything but the lightest of cuts sees the toolrest turn in the banjo with potentially dangerous consequences. Myford have been kind enough to offer a refund (including the postage) as the item was not as described, and all the ones they have are the same stem dimension.

Can any forum members recommend a good toolrest (about 6" in size) with a 1" stem (stem about 4-5" long) and an overhang of the tool contact position of about 1" (or a little more) away from the centre of the stem?


----------



## woodyturner (3 Jan 2013)

You could try Record power tools they sell the Maxi 1 which is a woodfast lathe with a 1" stem on there tool rest


----------



## cookie777 (3 Jan 2013)

look at stiles & bates, round bar rests,they make them to order
barry


----------



## 12345Peter (3 Jan 2013)

You could cut a drinks can up and make a shim for the post.

I bought an Axminster toolrest and that was 25.4mm post and I had to take off the .4mm to fit my inch rest holder. They have a decent overhang and are cheap enough to be able to cut them down to the width you want.

Regards
Peter


----------



## Hesh (3 Jan 2013)

I've had a couple of tool rests from Stiles and Bates and will be ordering another for my new lathe as it's larger. They normally have some in stock so I'm with Barry, worth giving them a ring.

Steve


----------



## henton49er (3 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, guys.

Woody - Record Power state that their toolrest stems are 1" (25mm) so I might be in the same problem as before.

Barry / Steve - the ones on S&B website do not show any overhang from the stem. Do they provide a bespoke service in that they could "bend" the top of the stem to give me the overhang I need? I might give them a call and see what they can do.

Peter - the one thing I did not mention is that I need quite a short distance from the top of the stem to the top of the tool rest. The Axi (and Jet) look too tall, so I would not be able to get the rest below centre (I tend to work with the rest well below centre particularly for my fingernail grind bowl gouge). If I make a shim for the post, would I have to attach it to the stem or can I just leave it loose?


----------



## cookie777 (3 Jan 2013)

Mike
The s&b toolrest that I have has a bend,or you might call it offset, putting the t bar part 12mm closer to the work 
Barry


----------



## henton49er (3 Jan 2013)

Barry,

Thanks - I will call them and see what they can do.


----------



## nev (3 Jan 2013)

http://www.stilesandbates.co.uk/browse. ... 52/level/4
''Stems are available in 1/2in., 5/8in., 3/4in., 1in., 25mm and 30mm dia and are listed in the accessories below''

edit
#-o #-o #-o #-o just re-read it.
going to bed now.


----------



## 12345Peter (3 Jan 2013)

henton49er":19ifksip said:


> Peter - the one thing I did not mention is that I need quite a short distance from the top of the stem to the top of the tool rest. The Axi (and Jet) look too tall, so I would not be able to get the rest below centre (I tend to work with the rest well below centre particularly for my fingernail grind bowl gouge). If I make a shim for the post, would I have to attach it to the stem or can I just leave it loose?



Yes the Axminster rest was too tall for me, but I just took my grinder and reshaped the shoulder. When it is in the lowest position in the banjo the top of the rest is 2" above and that is more than enough leeway for my tools.

I don't see any reason why you couldn't leave the shim loose, just be careful you don't leave finger cutting sharp edges and also that you don't damage it when it isn't in the banjo.

Regards
Peter


----------



## nev (3 Jan 2013)

or you could wrap a bit of this around your 25mm stem?
http://www.apetape.co.uk/ecom-prodshow/ ... -25mm.html


----------



## henton49er (4 Jan 2013)

nev":2ir4qiqm said:


> or you could wrap a bit of this around your 25mm stem?
> http://www.apetape.co.uk/ecom-prodshow/ ... -25mm.html



A roll of that costs about the same as a new toolrest!! - I think I'll try Stiles & Bates before going down the DIY bodge job route; but thanks for the info just the same!


----------



## tekno.mage (4 Jan 2013)

PM sent


----------



## henton49er (4 Jan 2013)

tekno.mage":mj3q1czi said:


> PM sent



Thanks, Kym.

PM replied to.


----------



## Harlequin (4 Jan 2013)

Nova sold by record power offer a bowl surfer Toolrest with a 1inch stem
Would this suit you


----------



## henton49er (4 Jan 2013)

Harlequin":3bzmasg3 said:


> Nova sold by record power offer a bowl surfer Toolrest with a 1inch stem
> Would this suit you



I did look at that one, but I do not like the shape. I am really looking for something that is straight, but offset from the stem. Thanks for the thought, anyway.


----------

